# Complaints about Panasonic Service



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 26, 2015)

I just came across this article, I was wondering if there are any resources comparing service from the camera companies. We see happy people and angry people, but is there a large survey of users? Consumer reports does things like that, I suppose that its expensive to run a large survey, and respondents seem to always be the ones who are unhappy, so the results have to be based on something like complaints per unit sold.

http://www.consumeraffairs.com/news/panasonic-needs-to-sharpen-its-focus-on-customer-service-critics-complain-042315.html


----------



## old-pr-pix (Apr 27, 2015)

It would certainly be interesting information to review. Failing any large sample survey, probably the best references are Roger Cicala over at LensRentals and Craig here at CR. Many individuals consider repairs more from an emotional standpoint - either upset their equipment broke in the first place or mad because they think the cost of repair is out of line with the value of their gear. For Roger and Craig I'm sure it just business as usual. Plus they get some volume of repairs so they have some statistics, not just one off impressions.

I know Roger used to report statistics, but I haven't seen any lately. I don't recall any comment from Craig.

Interestingly enough, it seems Olympus is evaluating whether they should establish a CPS equivalent in U.S. Maybe they see a potential competitive advantage over Panasonic?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 27, 2015)

old-pr-pix said:


> I know Roger used to report statistics, but I haven't seen any lately. I don't recall any comment from Craig.
> 
> Interestingly enough, it seems Olympus is evaluating whether they should establish a CPS equivalent in U.S. Maybe they see a potential competitive advantage over Panasonic?



Craig made a comment to one of my posts a couple of years back about the long time it took for Nikon to repair lenses, and the inability for him to do a simple cleaning, because the lenses are glued closed.

Sony is establishing repair centers for pro Camera users, and since they are heavily invested in Olympus, they might have offered to share the centers.

Panasonic has been badly clobbered financially and is struggling to pull out of some failed business decisions. the losses on TV sales have really hurt them.

I think they have been forced to cut back on everything that does not bring in a profit. A once proud leader in the electronics industry that was not willing to produce what the customers wanted. They kept making plasma TV sets while buyers wanted LED. By the time they got on the bandwagon, Japanese produced panels cost a lot more to make compared to LG and Samsung, so it went from bad to worse. The drop in the value of the yen is apparently helping, their stock has been rising.


----------

